# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  fotoepilacja opinie

## Ada

Witam,

Szukam osoby, która wyrazi opinie na temat fotoepilacji. chodzi mi o bikini i to co znalazłam w internecie to były dwie opinie negatywne. Słyszałam że również że jest ryzyko poparzenia i potem zostają blizny :/ Z drugiej strony moja znajoma miała fotoepilację łydek i jest zadowolona. Hmm, co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

jestem dopiero po 1 razie, koleżanka również obie jesteśmy bardzo zadowolone. Z czystym sumieniem polecamy :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem baaardzo, baaardzo, baaardzo zadowolona. Jestem po 1 zabiegu i włosy z łydek wręcz wychodzą garściami. Na udach troszkę gorzej, może dlatego że są jaśniejsze? Polecam osobom, które mają problem z dużym owłosieniem na nogach (ja mam tak po mamusi  :Smile:  a może raczej po tatusiu :P), z gurbymi ciemnymi, gęstymi włosami. Zabieg nie jest bolesny a raczej nieprzyjemny (uczucie ciepła - momentami nawet jakby parzyło, ale nie pozostawia żadnych blizn). Jeśli będziesz miała pożądnie zmrożone nogi to będzie dobrze. Na moim zabiegu babka cały czas pytała jak się czuję i czy nie boli, ja jej odpowiadałam że to jest dyskomfort, który można znieść a ona na to, że wczoraj był u niej facet na depilacji nóg i na połowie mocy, którą zastosowała w moim przypadku, on się poprostu popłakał  :Smile:

----------


## Madzik

Generalnie, jak jest dobrze wykonana fotodepilacja to nie powinno być jakiś skutków ubocznych. Ja wykonywałam ją w Yasumi epil i za każdym razem wychodziłam bardzo zadowolona. Bardzo fajne mają tam podejście do każdego i bardzo chętnie tam wracam.
Za tydzień jestem umówiona na peeling, bo zauważyłam że moja skóra tego wymaga.

----------


## Inga

Też byłam na zabiegach fotodepilacji w Yasumi epil, bo była promocja. Z tego co się orientuję to jest jeszcze ta promocja. Jeden zabieg kosztuje 49 zł, a nie 99 zł. Jest to spora oszczędność jakby nie patrzeć. 

Z efektów jestem bardzo zadowolona, nawet nie myślałam, że po 4 zabiegach będzie ok.  :Smile:

----------


## ksenon

Czy można zrobić to na kredyt? Ile czasu zajmuje taki zabieg i ile wizyt jest potrzebnych?

----------

